# cap usage limiter



## h3llb3nd4 (May 31, 2009)

Is there any program which allows the limitation of cap used over a series of PCs??
I know there is a bandwidth limiter but I can't find a Usage Limiter.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 31, 2009)

Usage as in % of CPU clocks?  It is permanently capped at 100% per core.  The only way one can really alter that is by changing the priority on the thread.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 1, 2009)

I think he meant bandwidth usage capping for his Internet. If you have a router that has the ability to limit the bandwidth usage of each PC it would be better and easier. I don't know any program/software that can cap bandwidth.


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 1, 2009)

what do you mean by "usage limit"... like loggin the person off after a certain amount of time?


----------



## qubit (Jun 1, 2009)

If you're happy to roll your own firewall, like I do, IPCop has a handy bandwidth limiting function, as well as professional grade features and security.

It's based on Linux and you need to use a spare PC (an old Pentium 2 is fine) which it takes over completely.

Best of all, it's completely free.

Get it at *www.ipcop.org*


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 1, 2009)

misread "the usage limiter" lol. I think he meant a program to determine a PC's uptime?


----------

